# Spike trying to make a toy



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh look at all the pretty colours 









Mine all mine









I like this one, I think it's my colour 









Sorry no pic of a completed toy, seeing as Spike has no thumbs


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL adorable, I love the second photo.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

great pics once again
Mikey


----------



## Eikoden (Apr 6, 2009)

The last photo says it all....*grins* 

Is Spike a girl? (looks like it to me)


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's getting it! He's getting it!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

A- Spike is adorable as always. 

B-Where did you get those plastic? shapes?


----------



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

lol sensory overload!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow those are great pictures...yes, where did you get those plastic thingies....he looks so pleased with himself!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys 



Eikoden said:


> The last photo says it all....*grins*
> 
> Is Spike a girl? (looks like it to me)


Nope he is a dna'd boy, he just looks a little girly 

I got the plastic bead shapes here http://birdyboredombusters.com/bulkbirdtoyparts.html


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i thi9nk those heart wings in pic number two show his manliness!!! what a cutie!!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Cute. I like the heartwings and holding up a piece of toy stuff.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Great pictures. Can you please tell me where you found those toys? My newest cockatiel is a baby and I am going to be starting clicker training with her very soon (I train dogs professionally). I am looking for smallish toys like that for my cockatiels and my budgies to retrieve, pick up, etc. Those would be perfect.

Thanks!

Vicki


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

I love all the colors and Spike is at least helpful in telling you what he wants in a toy - now he just needs you to complete it! lol

I need to make an order from them... Just need to save up the $$$


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I love following Spike's adventures....


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks again everyone 



braveheartdogs said:


> Great pictures. Can you please tell me where you found those toys? My newest cockatiel is a baby and I am going to be starting clicker training with her very soon (I train dogs professionally). I am looking for smallish toys like that for my cockatiels and my budgies to retrieve, pick up, etc. Those would be perfect.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Vicki


Here is a little toy for training http://www.parrotdiseperch.com/parrot/shop_details.php?prod=382
Spike has this one http://www.parrotdiseperch.com/parrot/shop_details.php?prod=1431


----------



## mmh (Apr 24, 2009)

I have beads for my birds to play with as well. I found some alphabet beads that were for kids to make necklaces. Socar's favourite beads are those letter beads LOL. Maybe one day i'll come home to a message.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Great photos


----------

